# Who doesn't love the Fins!



## Confusticated (Jul 13, 2004)

Aren't they great!? But who is your favorite?

*******************
The blasted thing doesn't ever let me start polls!


Which is your favourite?

Finwe
Fingolfin - Two Fins!
Fingon
Finarfin - Another two for one!
Finrod
Finduilas
Findobar - I vote for this to show I've read HoME 
Glorfindel - _Fin-_... _-fin-_, what's the difference?

I vote for Finrod.


----------



## Link 2 (Jul 13, 2004)

"Fin" means "hair"


----------



## Turgon (Jul 13, 2004)

Ah... sorry thought this poll was to list your all time favourite Finns!? I was going to vote for Mika Hakkinen because of that steller overtaking maneuver he put on Michael Schumacher at Spa a few years back.

*sigh*

I miss Mika.

 

Anyway I'm going to say Fingolfin and Finarfin - more Fins that you can shake a stick at. Oh... and of course Finrod... King of the Fins. Oh! and Finduilas who looks like Kiera Knightly I'm told.

Go Fins!


----------



## Grond (Jul 13, 2004)

Fingolfin... the only Elf to ever stand and fight before a god... and let's not forget that he wounded Melkor/Morgoth seven times. Feanor may have had the hands of an artisan but Fingolfin was a Warrior Extraordinaire!!


----------



## Confusticated (Jul 13, 2004)

Link 2 said:


> "Fin" means "hair"


At one time in evolution of the languages, Tolkien had it down as meaning skill(ed). Is it just me or is that a lot more cool than the hair meaning? 

Turgon... hehe!


----------



## Turgon (Jul 13, 2004)

I have to say yes - I prefer 'skilled' to 'hair'. The whole '_Hair_' thing contributes a lot to the idea of effeminate elves in my opinion. I mean... I can imagine the Vanyar with such names. '_Golden-hair_', '_Shiny-hair_', '_Lovely-hair_', '_Big-hair_', '_Bad-hair_'. (Interestingly enough the Vanyarin Translation of Melkor is: _he with the bad hair_) 

But the Noldor?

Mmm... thinking about it... wasn't Turgon named as Finstan somewhere? I'm changing my vote to that.

*nods sagely*


----------



## Link 2 (Jul 14, 2004)

^^^ I dunno about that, but it was said somewhere that there was originally meant to be another brother to Fingon, Turgon, and Aredhel. I think his name was Argon.


----------



## Confusticated (Jul 14, 2004)

Indeed it is true! Now which is your favorite of the gons/kanos?

Turgon

Fingon!

Argon!

Anyhow, vote changing is forbidden Mr. Turgon! Muahahaha!


----------



## Confusticated (Jul 14, 2004)

PS!! nice try ol Grondster, but we all know Feanor was great, after all it was he who dared to be different. 

Oops I mean! Finwe battled Melkor too... perhaps he too would have wounded the foot if it hadn't been quite so dark? *looks up with the hopefulness that only a child could*

Ah... please all, let me have my dreams for without them I am not!


----------



## Grond (Jul 15, 2004)

Nóm said:


> PS!! nice try ol Grondster, but we all know Feanor was great, after all it was he who dared to be different.
> 
> Oops I mean! Finwe battled Melkor too... perhaps he too would have wounded the foot if it hadn't been quite so dark? *looks up with the hopefulness that only a child could*
> 
> Ah... please all, let me have my dreams for without them I am not!


Good Nóm,
Finwe fought out of defense and was crushed like a banana whereas Fingolfin "challenged Melkor and almost pulled a "Tulkas" on him, wounding Melkor seven times and then maiming him for life in the foot. Fingolfin was a man after his father's own heart.


----------



## Confusticated (Jul 15, 2004)

Gah! Why not tell me there is no Santa while you're shattring my child-like admiration of Finwe, father of Finarfin and Fingolfin? 

But anyhow... _pulled a Tulkas_... good one there!


----------



## Sangahyando (Oct 6, 2005)

Finarfin is the greatest, he was loyal to the Valar. He of all of the royal Noldor dared to defy his own brothers and become one of the most 'holy' Eldar (staying in Valinor).

Sangahyando, great-grandson of Castamir the Usurper


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 6, 2005)

Fingolfin...same reasoning as Grond. He took on *MORGOTH*, people! Come on.


----------



## Grond (Oct 7, 2005)

Sangahyando said:


> Finarfin is the greatest, he was loyal to the Valar. He of all of the royal Noldor dared to defy his own brothers and become one of the most 'holy' Eldar (staying in Valinor).
> 
> Sangahyando, great-grandson of Castamir the Usurper


Please explain to me how loyalty = greatness. And how are we sure it was strictly loyalty?? Maybe Finarfin was a little sissy boy and was afraid of facing Melkor. 

Fingolfin was MOTIVATED by his brother Feanor's treachery. Instead of returning to Valinor with his tail between his legs, he braved the cruel Helcarxe and led his people on the quest for the recovery of the Silmarils. I've always thought that Fingolfin's cause was noblest. My heart tells me that had he procured the jewels, he would have made a bee-line to Manwe, Elbereth and Yavanna, so that they might seek to heal the Two Trees by releasing the light within the jewels. 

Just a thought, totally unsubstantiated by anything written in the works. 

Cheers,

grond


----------



## Inderjit S (Oct 7, 2005)

Yes Finarfin was indeed a sissy, him and to a lesser extent Orodreth, but Finarfin was just plain boring, he certainly didn't contemplate a suicidal attempt to overthrow the most powerful being in Arda....what a fool!


----------

